# Orthorexia and The New Rules of Clean Eating ? Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Clean eating has no official definition, but it’s usually described as avoiding processed foods, chemicals, preservatives and artificial ingredients. Instead, clean eaters choose natural foods, the way they came out of the ground or as close to their natural form as possible. Vegetables, fruits, legumes, 100% whole grains, egg whites, fish, and chicken breast are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

